# Pentasodium Pentetate VS EDTA



## Unisoap (May 2, 2020)

Hello everyone. As far as I know both Pentasodium Pentetate and EDTA are chelating agents, but what are their differences? as in when do you use Pentasodium Pentetate and when do you use EDTA? Thank you.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 2, 2020)

I don't use either. But I'm a purist and stay away from chemicals like PP and EDTA. If anything, I use citric acid to reduce soap scum in hard bars and citric acid 20% solution to lower pH in liquid soap. Works for me.


----------



## cmzaha (May 2, 2020)

Apparently I am not a purest, just someone that wants to make the best bar of soap they can. My customers love my soap and my daughter appreciates having much less soap scum in her tub, on her hair and body. When she first moved where she lives now her hair and my granddaughter's long hair was falling out which we determined was at least partially caused by hard water deposits,(soap scum) left on their hair. So I started researching hair products sold in her area and found most contained both Tetrasodium EDTA and Sodium Gluconate so I added in SG to my arsenal along with EDTA. Since I know there are some environmental concerns over EDTA I have thought about discontinuing the use of it and just using SG, but now you have given me another idea to try, so I might check to see how readily available Pentasodium Pentetate is.

I have to clearly state Soap is not used for my daughter or granddaughter's hair, my daughter buys shampoo with EDTA and SG as part of the ingredient list which her beautician in Winnemmuca recommended. 

To answer your question I would give it a try up to 1% in soap. I personally do not like the crystals citric acid can cause at certain percentage levels and it never worked as well as EDTA for me. I use Disodium EDTA in my lotions to boost my preservative system and doubt I will ever change since I know it works and do not want to mess with my preservative system. But soap being a wash-off I will try other methods to stop soap scum. So you have my long answer to your short question.


----------

